# Plunge router with vacuum attachment



## TomOhio (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello all.

Any help with this is greatly appreciated. We have a 1/4" template we use for patterned routing. The template has a number of slots in it that are 3/4" wide. We use a plunge router with a 3/8" upspiral bit and a 1/2" bushing. The slots we cut fill up with debris so fast we have to stop literally every 10 seconds to clear them. I have not seen a plunge router that has a vacuum system that can be used with a base holding a bushing around the bit.

If you know of a model we could use, it would be a great help to me. THANKS!

Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom 

The one below comes with one 
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00917543000P?vName=Tools&keyword=all+routers


========


Tom Hammond said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Any help with this is greatly appreciated. We have a 1/4" template we use for patterned routing. The template has a number of slots in it that are 3/4" wide. We use a plunge router with a 3/8" upspiral bit and a 1/2" bushing. The slots we cut fill up with debris so fast we have to stop literally every 10 seconds to clear them. I have not seen a plunge router that has a vacuum system that can be used with a base holding a bushing around the bit.
> 
> ...


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Tom Hammond said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Any help with this is greatly appreciated. We have a 1/4" template we use for patterned routing. The template has a number of slots in it that are 3/4" wide. We use a plunge router with a 3/8" upspiral bit and a 1/2" bushing. The slots we cut fill up with debris so fast we have to stop literally every 10 seconds to clear them. I have not seen a plunge router that has a vacuum system that can be used with a base holding a bushing around the bit.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

What type of router? Some are easier to adapt then others. Some routers have factory available accessories to allow connection of a vacuum hose, others have threaded holes in the base to add things such as an edge guide. With a little enginuity, (neccesity being the mother of invention after all) adapters have been fabricated to fasten to these threaded holes to allow connection of a vacuum hose.


----------



## TomOhio (Feb 24, 2010)

I have both Porter Cable and Ridgid plunge routers, and thought about customizing an adapter myself... but if something already exists, I'd be willing to invest in another one. I've just not seen one that uses a vacuum while using a bushing insert. THANKS for the help.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

I made one for my PC router out of a card holder and yes the PC will take on the brass guides as well at the same time.. 

I have a snapshot of if and I will post it in sort order.. 

I will say the card holder works the best,it will let you change the guides easy without taking the vac.plate off or if you want to switch bits out..


====== 



Tom Hammond said:


> I have both Porter Cable and Ridgid plunge routers, and thought about customizing an adapter myself... but if something already exists, I'd be willing to invest in another one. I've just not seen one that uses a vacuum while using a bushing insert. THANKS for the help.


----------

